
CodeStream master plan - sqs
https://blog.codestream.com/index.php/2018/10/16/codestream-master-plan/
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. CodeStream is a really awesome product that adds
discussions to code in your editor. I was just reading their master plan and
wanted to post it here.

I have a few questions for the CodeStream team:

\- How do you think discussing code fits in with code review? Is it a partial
replacement?

\- What % of interactions with code discussion do you foresee occurring in
GitHub (or other code hosts) vs. the editor?

\- What % of code discussions do you foresee being posted by bots (such as CI)
vs. humans?

~~~
ppezaris
Thanks for the post and the questions! CodeStream CEO Peter here.

1) from the teams we speak to, code review is generally a somewhat formal
process, and almost always involves code that is changing in the current
sprint. with codestream, we want to enable continuous collaboration by making
it possible to comment on (and soon create an issue on) any block of code at
any time, whether it changed this sprint or not. so rather than trying to
compete head-to-head with code review tools, we see codestream as
complementary. with integration possibilities, perhaps even more.

2) the major difference between github PR comments and codestream-enabled
comments are that a) codestream is in-editor (although there are some early
plugins for PRs now), b) codestream is real-time (as compared to the email-
like transactional semantics of web-based comments), but more importantly c)
codestream comments allow you to talk about any part of the codebase at any
time, not just what's changing in a given sprint, and d) codestream comments
don't get buried when the PR is merged, they persist as annotations on your
codebase even as your code changes. we're excited to see how this enables new
modes of communication about code, although to be honest we don't yet have an
idea what % of discussions that will represent. we hope a lot!

3) in the beginning, it's all human-driven. the next phase will introduce
integrations with defect tracking tools such as trello, jira and asana, so
that you can more easily create an issue on a block of code you're looking at
in your editor. the third phase will be bot-driven or system-driven alerts
which, given our integration into the editor, will be able to preserve context
(repo, file, line, range), and optionally persist, and therefore hopefully
become more powerful.

------
patricek
awesome product!

~~~
namesty
agreed...now if they only had an integration with Glip :)

